# I'm Back-And With Great News



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well I guess I owe everyone a great big apology for being away for sush a long period of time. I am Sorry. I have been working seven days a week and when I'm at my day job I'm not in the dispatch area anymore which gives me computer access and I have been really busy at my night job as well on the weekends which also retricts my computer access as well and when I get home at night after 8 p.m. there are other things that need to get done before I can get on the computer and by then it's pretty late. So I will attempt to post some more as often as I can but I really did want to send this message to everyone on the forum and I wanted to tell you all a story, a really great story. 

Here Goes....


So it's just over a couple of weeks ago and My Wife comes home from Brantford and she tells me that she bought something for herself and to not be mad because it wasn't too expensive. She then comes out with this Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer little Chirstmas toy with a light up nose and all that stuff. So I'm standing there thinking "Oh Yeah, No Big Deal". Then Dovanna says she got me something as well and that she felt bad so she wanted to get it for me. So she goes into the bedroom and comes out with this little wrapped up gift in blue tissue paper and it looks like a shirt so I say "Oh yeah, you got me a shirt". Dovanna says "Yeah I got you a shirt" and I begin to open it and it's wrapped pretty good and I get to the object in the bag and I hold it up to get a better look at it and you'll never guess what it was....?????

It said "Toronto Maple Leafs.....JUST LIKE DAD". My Wife got me a Baby Jumper to tell me that "I'M GONNA BE A DAD"....:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:

I was so happy that I gave her the biggest hug and didn't wan to let go. We also got confirmation yesterday from the doctor from the blood test that My Wife is indeed Pregnant. Her due date it July 26th and we both could not be happier. we have told almost out entire family already and they are very happy for us and now I am telling everyone here. I can't wait to be a Dad.


Regards,

Derek


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations ..
You have been a busy bee !!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Wahooo!!!! great news Derek. I am so excited for you. Better do all the working overtime now- so you can see your baby when the time comes. How did Radar take it?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Well Derek that's definitely a BIG BOOM BANG return, congrats :cheer2:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Derek,
No wonder you have been MIA! Congrats!!!

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Derek, CONGRATS! How exciting with a new baby on the way! reggers:

I'm sure that Radar will love being a big brother.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:whoo:Congrats Derek! :whoo:

Thats great news..!!!

So how is Radar doing!?

Ryan


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Congratulations Derek!!!

How exciting!!


reggers: :whoo:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:hug:Congrats Derek and Dovanna!reggers::hug:
Sounds like you both are excited and I'm thrilled for you!
:clap2:reggers::clap2:reggers:


----------



## kimoh (Jul 5, 2007)

Derek-

That is so exciting!!!!!!!!!!!
I so happy for you guys!!

Kim

btw---great due date! It's my birthday too!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

*YEE HAW!!!!

Great News!!!*


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

OH Congratulations!!! What great news!! Thank you for sharing such an amazing announcement with us  Hugs to you and Dovanna!! :grouphug:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well thanks to all for the Congrats. Radar is doing well Ryan Thanks Very Much for asking. He's pretty matted right now because I think he's getting his adult coat right now or it could just be because he's matting really easily. Dovanna and I want to get him groomed and maybe even cut really short so he'll have a better time with the hair. I really want to try and brush him right out and I mean really brush him out for one of those two hour brushing sessions because I really think that might get all the mats out and then a wash. He has really long hair right now and it's never been cut so it's really long. He can barely see and we might have hm done this weekend and I can post pics when he's done. I think he weighs at about 12lbs right now maybe more o slightly less. Right now I have Radar on Orijen and he likes it but I have found him not to be the biggest eater lately. He seems to really only want the one meal a day. Maybe he's too busy guarding Dovanna and her growing belly. He seems to be able to really sense that somethings different with my Dovanna with all the Hormone changes and everything. I'll keep everyone posted.

Derek


----------



## kgiese (Apr 18, 2007)

Derek,

Your wife came up with a really unique way to tell you. What a wonderful surprise! -- Congratulations!

Karen


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Derek, come on.. post a pic of Radar pre-groomed! We have trimmed beamers hair 3 times already and its still long.. grows so quick.. i really want to see how long Radars coat is!!

The extra matting might be cause of the cold weather... Beamer coat is aa bit dryer than normal and so static like.. its crazy! lol

Ryan


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Derek, HUGE Congratulations to you and Dovanna and Radar. Wonderful news indeed. Thank you for sharing it with us. 

BTW, there is not much that's cuter than dog with baby photos so we'll expect lots of those come July!!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Ok I will post some pics this weekend to show everyone of Radar the Havanese Static Machine.....:biggrin1: I think my wife and I need a Humidifier for the apartment for the dry air. It's making life a little difficult for her and Radar's Coat so I may need to pick one up. 

Derek


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

:baby::baby::baby: CONGRATULATIONS:baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Derek and Dovanna,

That's WONDERFUL!!!!!!!







How clever to tell you with that little gift! SOOO sweet.

You will LOVE being a parent, it is the most rewarding, challenging, important job you will ever have.

I remember when I was pregnant..my and my husband sat down and wrote this "List" of the qualities we wanted to teach our kids, and instill in them, a few of the things were compassion, independence, charity, patience, etc. Things like that. I still look at the list occasionally and I see how they've grown and become such incredible people in their own special ways. But what I realized, is that children emulate you, so they really did make me a better person in a lot of ways.

It is an exciting time! Biggest congrats to you, Dovanna and Radar! :kiss:

Kara


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Thanks Very Much Kara. I really appreciate your wonderful words of encouragement. Much Needed Thank You Very Much. So far My Wife and I have watched two Parent Movies--Parenthood with Steve Martin and Nine Months with Hugh Grant and Julianne Moore and Of course Robin Williams. I was going to get Mr. Mom with Micheal Keaton but we got "Knocked Up" Instead.

Derek


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Derek, how exciting! You've been missed, but I'm so happy for you and Dovanna.

I love how she surprised you with the news. That is so sweet.

I wish Dovanna a healthy and easy pregnancy.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Thanks Kimberyl I really appreciate it. We are trying to make sure Dovanna gets all the nutrition she needs and all the necessary rest and hopfeully we can make sure all is well.

Thanks Again

Derek


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

radar_jones said:


> Thanks Very Much Kara. I really appreciate your wonderful words of encouragement. Much Needed Thank You Very Much. So far My Wife and I have watched two Parent Movies--Parenthood with Steve Martin and Nine Months with Hugh Grant and Julianne Moore and Of course Robin Williams. I was going to get Mr. Mom with Micheal Keaton but we got "Knocked Up" Instead.
> 
> Derek


Oh, what fun! opcorn: I know its kinda scary (well, probably not now, but when you get closer to due date) but you guys will make GREAT parents, especially if the way you love Radar is any indication!  Just always be a "team", Tell him/her you love them every day, and display the qualities that you think are important for them to learn. That's the whole secret! Oh, and watch lots of movies and give Dovanna lots of massages, her back and feet are gonna hurt. hehe.

Kara


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Ok I will double up the massage therapy. I got my hot oil ready...:biggrin1: I am pretty good at the massages and I can't wait to get my hands on some feet....ooooh yeahhhh.....ound:


Lot's of Love....I can do that


Derek.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Congrats to you!
You will love being a Daddy! :whoo::whoo:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratualations Derek and Dovanna! Wish Dovanna a healthy, happy pregnancy and delivery! All the best!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations to you both! Between puppies and babies, this forum is booming. :whoo: I love good news and baby news is the best kind. I guess work didn't keep you *that* busy. :biggrin1:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS!! :cheer2:reggers: Many prayers for an easy pregnancy anad a healthy baby.*


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Derek~ You've been missed by us all. But, WOW! What a way to come back. That is the best news! I'm so happy for you and Dovanna. Congratulations!!!

Give Radar some belly rubs from me and tell him Tori sends lickies!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Derek, it's great to have you back !!!!!
Congratulations on your wonderful baby news !!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Derek,

What incredible good news! I'm so happy for you and your wife. There is no greater gift for a child than two parents excitedly awaiting it's arrival.

The best is yet to come. Enjoy every day of the adventure.


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

Congratulations Derek! Best Christmas pressie ever!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh and Derick, we will give you and Dovanna a little more privacy than we give the expecting Hav's. You don't have to give us updates during the birth- but a picture after you have taken care of your family first would be appreciated. LOL


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*A Baby, that is great. Congratulation!!!!!!*


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Derek,
CONGRATULATIONS, that is wonderful news!!!! Can't wait to hear the sex. Will you be finding out before the birth or wait and be surprised?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Can we name the baby Derek?Please?ound:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, you have been gone a long time, but that news was worth the wait! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome Back Derek and Congratulationsreggers: :whoo::whoo:We are so happy for you and your wife.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Congratulations! And what a neat way to deliver the news!

Alexa


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations Derek and Dovanna. Fabulous news!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Derek, what great news !!!! I am so happy for you guys!! RAdar will love having a little friend!


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

Congratulations Derek and Dovanna. What great news!!!


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Congratulations Derek, Dovanna and Radar!!!

Wish you all the best for a happy healthy bundle of joy. 

Regards,
*'Lo*


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Congrats!*

And what a cute story!

eace:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations Derek!! You're gonna love being a parent. Babies are so neat. :baby: Be careful they are also very addicting LOL!


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh!! Congratulations! What a wonderful Christmas/Holiday gift!!!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Congratulations Derek! I am happy for you. Does the Beamer know yet?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Derek and Dovanna,

What a wonderful and clever way to let you know!!
We can't wait to see pics of Radar in full coat.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

:clap2:reggers::baby::cheer2: CONGRATULATIONS TO DEREK & DOVANNA! :cheer2::baby:reggers::clap2:

Wanda


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Great news! Congrats! Good to have you back too!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Welcome back, and a huge congratulations on the baby news!


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Derek--

Congrats on the good news! These are exciting times for you and your wife!

While I am sure that Radar will be fine with the baby, there is a lot written about introducing the family dog to the new baby. A baby does bring a lot of new scents and sounds into the house, so there are some things you can do to prepare your dog. 

When we had our first child nearly thirteen years ago, we had a cocker spaniel that was fearful of strangers and sometimes aggressive. We worked with a trainer specializing in aggression, and I remember having a book called Childproofing Your Dog (it is still available on Amazon, as are some similar more recent books). The one thing I remember being recommended to us is to tape record the sound of newborns crying and play it for your dog before you bring the baby home. I can't remember if we really did that, but it is a good idea. Luckily for us, although we never could trust our cocker with strangers, he was fine with all three of our kids. He died about 5 years ago at the age of 11 of heart failure.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

radar_jones said:


> Well I guess I owe everyone a great big apology for being away for sush a long period of time. I am Sorry. I have been working seven days a week and when I'm at my day job I'm not in the dispatch area anymore which gives me computer access and I have been really busy at my night job as well on the weekends which also retricts my computer access as well and when I get home at night after 8 p.m. there are other things that need to get done before I can get on the computer and by then it's pretty late. So I will attempt to post some more as often as I can but I really did want to send this message to everyone on the forum and I wanted to tell you all a story, a really great story.
> 
> Here Goes....
> 
> ...


 :wave: Hi Derek...I'm a newbie here and just had to say that although I don't know you , your baby news made me cry!!! :Cry:

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :whoo::baby::tea:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well thanks all for the great cheers and congrats. You are all so sweet and very nice. thanks for the great advice on the baby sounds, I will have to look into that and I'm, sorry I made you cry but I'm sure they are tears of joy. I really can't wait for kids sometimes I would be very happy if we had twins. One thing I forgot to mention is that My Wife Dovanna ans I weren't sure if we were gonna be able to have kids. She wasn't ovulating and actually hadn't had her mentrual cycle for several months (five to be exact). My Wife had to take a fertility drug called clomed I think that's how it's spelled. We may end up with more than one. I spoke with someone from work and she said it took her two years to conceive her son and Dovanna and I got lucky on the first try which makes me think it might be twins or more because her hormone levels are very high when she went for the blood test. I can't wait. We have our first ultrasound this Monday.

Derek


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

radar_jones said:


> Well thanks all for the great cheers and congrats. You are all so sweet and very nice. thanks for the great advice on the baby sounds, I will have to look into that and I'm, sorry I made you cry but I'm sure they are tears of joy. I really can't wait for kids sometimes I would be very happy if we had twins. One thing I forgot to mention is that My Wife Dovanna ans I weren't sure if we were gonna be able to have kids. She wasn't ovulating and actually hadn't had her mentrual cycle for several months (five to be exact). My Wife had to take a fertility drug called clomed I think that's how it's spelled. We may end up with more than one. I spoke with someone from work and she said it took her two years to conceive her son and Dovanna and I got lucky on the first try which makes me think it might be twins or more because her hormone levels are very high when she went for the blood test. I can't wait. We have our first ultrasound this Monday.
> 
> Derek


Derek...

They are "HAPPY" tears....cuz what's better than MHS, but MCS (Multiple Child Syndrome) :bounce:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Derek, be careful what you wish for! Twins are a LOT of work!!! LOL. Although I'm glad you and Dovanna were able to get pregnant and I will hope for twins just for you. 

Actually I have a story for you: My fiance's co-worker had one kid and then his wife and him decided to go for number two (he was going to get a vasectomy after number two). Anyway, they wound up with TRIPLETS. And naturally too! So, they wanted two kids and wound up with FOUR. He claims he hasn't slept in two years, and I believe him. I don't know what I would do if that happened to me!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Derek what wonderful news and possably twins WOW. Please keep us updated and we want pictures, ultrasound and all please.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

CongratuationsDerek & Dovanna

What wonderful news! Sure twins are a lot of work but they are incrediable fun and their connection is unreal. We have twins all over our family. Cousins, aunts and even my Mom is a twin. The remarkable connection she shared with my aunt was so great. They were best friends.

Actually, my Mom always says about my cousins (twins) they were easier to watch because they were always content playing with each other.

Keep us posted. Wishing you all the best of health and happiness.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Twins?!?

That's awesome! My stepdaughters are twins (identical) and I have a friend and my sister in law that took Clomid (sp?) and had twins! Please let us know in a few months when they do the ultrasound.

Kara


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

CONGRATS DEREK!!!!!!
I am soo happy for you guys!!!! My sister and her husband tried for eight years and now they have twin boys that are going to be 11 months old soon!!!! They are the best thing ever!!!! My husband and I are going to pick them up today and take them to a christmas party!!!!! It is soooo much fun and alot of work too.....you will love it!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Twins?!?! well that's practically a litter. we'll keep our fingers crossed Derrek and Dovanna.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Derek,

I think twins are wonderful!!! My cousin has twin boys and my friend has twin girls and they are just great.  I will keep my fingers crossed for you. :biggrin1:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

My nephews names are Joshua and Caleb....we are going to get them in a little while....they will have fun with our doggies...they love them...Lizzie our labs just stays right by them the protector!!!!! Maybe I will take some pics.....i need to change my battery.....forgot too and could not post pics yesterday!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*One, two, and baby makes three*

What exciting news for you and your wife. And if you don't get twins this time, you can always go the "Irish Twin" route. My sister and I are 11 months apart and my daughters are 10 months, 1 week and 1 day apart in age. Being so close in age, they tend to end up best friends rather than sparring partners. Both sets have very different personalities which helps too. Congratulations and get all your sleep now!


----------

